# Canadian Forces cap badge details



## Veteran`s son (12 Mar 2003)

Hello Everyone

 Would everyone like to describe the details/emblems on their cap badges please?    

I am thinking that the details of the badges would represent the First and Second World War battles and battle honors but I am not sure!

It would be interesting to know the history of each member‘s cap badge!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (12 Mar 2003)

My cadet cap badge is the same as the Governor General‘s Horse Guards and on the cap badge is a bolting unicorn surrounded by one of our two mottos "Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense" with a crown on top and on the bottom is our main motto Nulli Secundus. Then on the beret behind the cap badge is a blue and purple battle honour. K history is as follows: The Governor General‘s Body Guards had the nulli secundus and a maple leaf on their cap badge but when they amalgamated with the Missausaga Horse in 1936 and the cap badge adopted the the circle with crown and unicorn in the middle and the same year before the Horse Guards‘ cap badge came out they allied with the Royal Horse Guards of Britain and decided to put their motto (Honi Soit Qui Mal Y Pense) on the cap badge. In the late 70‘s I believe we adopted the battle honour behind our cap badge.


----------



## DnA (12 Mar 2003)

I‘ll take a picture of my corn flake an upload it later, but pretty much, it just represents all the "elements" of the CAF, Army is represented by crossed swords, air has the eagle an navy has the anchor, an then theirs a crown on the top

pic coming soon


----------



## RoyalHighlander (13 Mar 2003)

when I served we didnt have a cap badge per se, we were one of only 2 commonwealth regiments that wore a battle honour in place of a cap badge namely the Red Hackle





Since 1795 the soldiers of the 42nd have worn a red feather or "hackle" in their bonnets, being in this respect distinguished from all the other Highland regiments. The following is the story of the "glorious old red heckle", as told by Lieutenant-Colonel Wheatley, who, we believe, had his information directly from those who took part in the exploit on account of which the Black Watch is entitled to wear the plume. 

In December 1794, when the Forty-Second were quartered at Thuyl, as above mentioned, they received orders for the night of the 31st to mark upon Bommell, distant some miles on the opposite side of the river Waal, which they reached by four o‘clock on the morning of 1st January 1795. Here they were joined by a number of other regiments, and lay on their arms until daybreak, when they attacked the French army, and drove them across the river on the ice. The British held their position on the banks of the river until the evening of the 3d, when (the French having been reinforced) a partial retreat took place early on the morning of the 4th. The British retired upon the village of Guildermalson, where the 42d, with a number of other regiments, halted, and formed up to cover the retreat through the village. The French cavalry, however, cut through the retreating picquets, and made their way up to the regiments stationed at the village, where they were met and repulsed, and a number of them taken prisoners. Two field-pieces were placed in front of the village to protect the retreat of the picquets; but instead of resisting the charge of cavalry, they (the picquets) retreated to the rear of the village, leaving their guns in possession of the French, who commenced dragging them off. An A.D.C. (Major Rose) ordered Major Dalrymple, commanding the 42nd, to charge with his regiment, and retake the guns; which was immediately done, with the loss of 1 man killed and 3 wounded. The guns were this rescued and dragged in by the 42d, the horses having been disabled and the harness cut.

There was little or no notice taken of this affair at the time, as all was bustle; but after their arrival in England, it was rumored that the 42d were to get some distinctive badge for their conduct in retaking the guns on the 4th of January; but the nature of the honor was kept a profound secret. On the 4th of June 1795, as the regiment, then quartered at Royston, Cambridgeshire, was out on parade to fire three rounds in honor of his Majesty‘s birthday, the men were surprised and delighted when a large box was brought on to the field, and a red feather distributed to each soldier. This distinctive ornament has ever since adorned the otherwise funereal headdress of the old Black Watch.

In 1822, from a mistaken direction in a book of dress for the guidance of the army, some of the other Highland regiments concluded that they also had a right to wear "a red vulture feather". The 42d, however, remonstrated, and their representations at headquarters called forth the following memorandum:-

"For Officers commanding Highland Regiments.

"Horse Guards, 20th Aug, 1822.
"The red vulture feather prescribed by the recent regulations for Highland regiments is intended to be used exclusively by the Forty-Second Regiment: other Highland corps will be allowed to continue to wear the same description of feather that may have been hitherto in use.

"H. Torrens, Adjutant-General".

CANADIAN BLACK WATCH

At Vimy Ridge in April 1917--a battle always associated with the Canadian forces--their Divisional Commander told the 13th Battalion that " not a battalion of The Black Watch could deserve better to wear the Red Hackle than this battalion." The right to wear the Hackle was granted to The Black Watch of Canada during the war.


----------



## Gryphon (13 Mar 2003)

My capbadge is pretty simple. WE call it the "jimmy".

It‘s Mercury, the messenger of the gods, with 2 lightning bolts, in a sea of blue. It‘s encircled by a wreath of maple leaves, and on top it‘s a crown (you can see it as my avitar)


----------

